# A Preliminary Diagnosis for Sassy



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am sorry I had to make a new thread, but currently I am not a paying member so I can not edit my posts.

We have a preliminary diagnosis for Sassy. You may want to sit down..........
I received that dreaded phone call from Dr. Bennett around 3:30ish....Sassy tested high cortisol with her ACTH test, ie Cushings positive. :-( so next week she will get an ultrasound to try to determine whether it is pituitary or adrenal. She has some things going on in her urine, but it may be due to the Cushings. 

Sorry but I just don't have many words right now. Thanks for thinking of us. I know my in box is pretty full, so if you need to reach me try my email. [email protected] Thank you all for your kind words and prayers. 

Hugs,
~Pat


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry :grouphug: Thank you for the update, will keep Sassy in my prayers.

Cathy


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Pat, my prayers continue for all of you. I hope when the dx is final, that you & Sassy find that you all can live a long, happy & playful life. :grouphug: 
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Pat I've been thinking of you and Sassy girl. I'm sorry for her diagnosis. I thought I had heard that cushings is very controllable in doggies. I hope so. Please keep updating. 
Love to you :grouphug:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I am so sorry ... I hope they are able to treat or manage it.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no Pat! I'm so sorry! *hugs you*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Pat, take care of your beautiful Sassy girl!!! I really don't know anything about Cushings disease but I know she will get the best of care from you. After you take the other test, please let us know what the vet says and what to do with managing the disease..........Please know I am thinking of you both.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm sorry Sassy is having problems. {{{{}}}} But I understand many dogs live a long time with Cushings. I've had two little dogs with Cushings--they developed it when they were middle aged, but we kept them on treatment and managed the condition for years. 

There's a newer drug Trilostane, that I've read may be easier on the dog than the older drug we used on mine, Lysodren.

We will keep you in our thoughts and hope that Sassy's condition turns out to be very manageable! :grouphug:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I'm sorry it wasn't the news you wanted to hear, but at least you and your vet are getting on top of the problem so she can be treated. Hang in there. I can't imagine how hard it is for you to have your sweet Sassy feeling under the weather. Sending my prayers and hugs to your both. Wish I could do more. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh sweetie,I'm so sorry to hear your little sassy has Cushings,I hope they can treat it and she can have more happy years w/ you. Hugs and kisses from the fluffs :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i am glad there is a diagnosis and now sassy can get treated for it. Cushings is very treatable and she should live a much happier healthier life once on medication. i have many cushings patients and their owners are very happy that the signs they were seeing before treatment were something we could reverse and give them their dogs lives back. :grouphug:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this, but I pray that she receives the right treatment and has a happy, long life!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Pat, I am so very sorry to hear this news -- I hope things will work out just fine. Sassy will stay strong. She's in my thoughts, as are you.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Mar 5 2010, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892746


> i am glad there is a diagnosis and now sassy can get treated for it. Cushings is very treatable and she should live a much happier healthier life once on medication. i have many cushings patients and their owners are very happy that the signs they were seeing before treatment were something we could reverse and give them their dogs lives back. :grouphug:[/B]


That sounds wonderful Jaimie.....I know that pleases Pat!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

All of our prayers will help our beautiful Sassy Girl. They will not stop, not even for a moment.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

(((Sassy)))

I'm sorry you didn't get news that you wanted to hear I'll keep your sweet girl in my prayers!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

As Terry said to me, Pat - now that you have a diagnosis, you can start the fight!! Sassy has the best mom and excellent vet care, I know she'll be just fine. Now, YOU have to calm down. :grouphug: I know, I've been there. And YES about Trilostane vs Lysodren, I'm sure your vet will give Trilostane, a much better and easier to handle drug.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Dear Pat,
You will find the strength to endure. Actually, you already have. You'd do anything for your Girl. You will fight the good fight.
xoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pat, I know none of us wants to hear our babies have any chronic disease but know I've had contact with many owners with cushings and they have and are doing very well! 
I know I thought when Missy was dx with diabetes that it was just horrible! turned out it was not the dreaded disease I had thought. She did fantastically with treatment. 
I suggest you learn all you can... often the more you know/understand, the less frightening all this is. 
Be assured I'll be keeping your Sassy in my prayers!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Pat, prayers and positives thoughts for You and Sassy.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Pat, I'll go against the grain and say GOOD and give you a big hug of RELIEF! A clear ultrasound and Sassy will be on her way back to normal!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so relieved that you were able to get a diagnosis the first try. When my Zoe was sick, we had to go through several tests over the course of a couple of weeks before we got a diagnosis. And even then it wasn't a sure diagnosis. We treated it with our fingers crossed and after a month of waiting, retested to find out that she did indeed have what we had treated for. It's not knowing that's the worst. And this is something treatable and discovered early. Miss Sassy is going to do great. She has you for a mom who will move heaven and earth to make sure she gets the best, most up to date care and treatment out there. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Pat I truly am so sorry to hear of Sassy's diagnosis. I don't know much about Cushings but from reading the other replies it sounds very manageable which is a goo dthing. Not good that poor Sassy has this but good that the treatment seems to work. Sassy is in the best hands possible. You are so loving to her that i have no doubt in my mind that she will have any problems or suffering. Now you Pat....must stay strong for your little one and know that we are all here for you. Hugs and prayers to you and Sassy. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

From what I'm reading here.....cushings can be under complete control with meds.....so I'm hoping for the best for Sassy girl. Personally, I don't want anything wrong with Sassy....she's such a good girl....but if it's something that can be controlled, then good. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Pat, thank you for taking the time to update us on Sassy. You know how worried we all are. 

I know how upset you must be, but from reading some of the other posts I believe that with your care and Sassy's vet that she will be back to herself in no time with treatment. 

Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat, I'm so sorry. I've already told you that but I wanted to tell you again. I'll be praying for your Sassy and I'm sure everything will be fine. After reading the posts here it seems Cushings is very treatable and we all know she's in the best of care with you.
Please keep us posted and give Sassy a hug.
:grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

You know we're thinking of you and Sassy non-stop. We're very happy you're on top of this and know she is going to have the best care ever. She will feel so much better on medication. :grouphug:


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

So sorry for you, but glad you at least know now. Is Cushing's an inherited disease ? If you buy from a reputable breeder do they check for this before they sell the pups or can they even do that?


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to her about her diagnosis. My thoughts and prayers are with the both of you. :heart:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm sooo sorry Pat, we're praying hard for you both. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Pat we will keep you and Sassy in our prayers...lots of hugs to the both of you :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

WOOPS! Double post


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I am so sorry for Sassy's diagnosis. I know all too well what it's like to have the "baby" get ill. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending lots :grouphug: :grouphug: for you and Sweet Sassy.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear that Sassy is ill. I have every confidence that Sassy is going to be fine. She will get the best care available because she has the best mommy. Hugs to you, dear Pat.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

My prayers are with you and sweet Sassy girl.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you've had this scare with Sassy but I'm so relieved to read that it is manageable, thank goodness! You won't relax I'm sure until you see this for yourself and she is on the mend. :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm glad this was found out so quickly! I'm sorry your little girl has to go through this, though. I hope she lives a healthy and happy life under treatment. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Good morning everyone! I am sorry I have been out of pocket so to speak for the last couple of days. I just had to catch my breath and get myself pulled together so to speak. Today is a new day and I now have on my suit of armor and I am ready to fight Sassy's battle. If her ultrasound shows a tumor on one of her adrenal glands, then we will have a surgical consult to see if surgery is an option. If the tumor is pituitary, then that isn't operable but can be controlled with meds and a close watch on her blood. Most Cushings cases are pituitary dependent and treated with meds. My vet uses the Trilostane which I can give Sassy either in pill form or I can have it compounded specifically for her dosage. 

I know a lot of people think Cushings is only in older dogs. The reason so many older dogs are diagnoised is because owners pass off the symptoms of normal ageing. Sassy just turned seven and I have been questioning her symptoms for about a year, but her blood tests were showing her health as normal. Last summer Sassy had excessive panting. Because she was in full coat and had been for so long we thought maybe she was just hot because we live in Florida. Her weight kept creeping up little by little even though she only gets 1/2 cup of kibbles per day. I carefully measure her food and she is ravenous all the time. Some may remember I used to free feed her and she hardly touched her food some days. Well now she sticks her face in her bowl and doesn't come up for air until her bowl is empty. Her hair wasn't thinning but the texture was changing. This is one thing that prompted me to finally cut her gorgeous coat. It was just so thick I couldn't manage it any longer. I think it was just maybe getting dryer and it seemed thicker. Well now her coat is thinning a little but trust me, she still has a lot of hair. She had a small staph type of scab thingy on her muzzle a couple of months ago. Well skin issues are also a symptom of Cushings. The one symptom that Sassy doesn't have is excessive water consumption which in turn makes frequent urination. But, since Cushings doesn't read the books and doesn't have to exhibit each and every symptom, these little "out of character for Sassy" symptoms caused me to question her inner health. Our vet is so wonderful and truly listens. After all, I am with Sassy all the time and I know when she isn't acting "Sassy". Oh and another sympton....lethargy. My little couch potato doesn't make each and every step I make some days. Ummmm, hello.....how long has it been since any one of us has been to the bathroom alone?  

Anyway, I said all of this to say. Please friends, if you think anything is wrong with your fluff do as I did. Don't pass it off to ageing, or the weather. Check it out. I am so happy that we caught this before Sassy developed any of the other diseases that Cushing can lead to, ie diabetes, renal or liver conditions, etc. I can't say that we caught it early as there is really no way to know. At this point, I only know that she doesn't show any other signs of Cushings related problems. 

Thanks to everyone who has wished us well. Thank you for all of your warm thoughts and prayers, and thank you for enduring this lost post. 

**for any who have the question....yes Sassy came from a good show breeder, and who knows which dog can develop Cushings? It would be like saying, which dog might develop an allergy. There is no blood test to see if a dog could be predisposed to Cushings. 

Hugs to all,
~Pat & my precious Sassy girl


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Pat, moral support and hugs and prayers for us too.... scary when they don't feel well. Thank you for keeping us posted, hope you will continue to do so. Sassy is a very lucky girl her mommy noticed something was off so she could get it fixed!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry you did not get the best news, but at least it is treatable. :hugging:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear her diagnosis. I am glad you are putting on your "armor" and ready to fight this for her. Good luck and lot's of hugs!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I've been out of pocket too, so can't even tell you how glad I was to read the entire thread. I know what a shock it was for you to find out it was Cushings, but from all the posts it sounds very manageable. When I saw Jamie's I was so happy. It could have been so many things that were worse so I'm hoping you can take some comfort in that. But what really made me feel good was your last post. There's that old fighting spirit :thmbup: from one of the best fluff moms around who will move heaven and earth to make things better for Sassy. If you're putting on your armor, so are we. :sLo_grouphug3: You have an army of SMers at your side all the way. We'll just keep sending those thoughts, prayers, hugs and kisses to both of you. :hugging: 
As I read what you wrote, it made me think about what I call Mommy Gut Instinct. That feeling we have to follow whether it's for our fur or skin kids. We KNOW something isn't right and other people marginalize us or think we're neurotic but we all have to follow that gut instinct we have and keep searching for help. You did that so beautifully and I'm sure saved Sassy from a lot of issues that could have really impacted her well being. Kudos for that and thanks for telling all of us about symptoms and signs to watch out for ourselves. If you can help just one person down the road, it's worth it. 

So sending prayers for the ultrasound results and know if you need anything, we're here for you. But also take care of yourself. I know how stressed you've been and you just need to regroup and fit in some relaxation (with Sassy on your lap of course) so you're fit to fight the good fight. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Stay strong Pat, sweet Sassy is going to be fine. You're a great mommy & you have a great vet,so Sassy is in very good hands. I'm sorry she's having this problem, but on the upside, it's treatable & Sassy can be back to normal with treatment. Still saying prayers & sending many hugs your way.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Pat i'm sorry to hear that Sassy has Cushing's, but at least it can be managed. Keeping Sassy and you in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Pat you and sassy are in my thoughts and prayers,love and hugs jo. :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:heart: :heart: :grouphug: :grouphug: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ur exactly right Pat in saying you caught it early. I dont know how many times i would like to run tests and the owner puts it off or cannot afford to do them. if i hadnt caught parker's cancer as early as i did he prob wouldnt have lasted 5 months once he started to show real signs. thats why all these prognosis estimates are so grim...b/c things are diagnosed too late. im sure Sassy will have many happy years with you far surpassed what Dr. B has told you just b/c u r so attuned to ur baby and give her all she needs. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Mar 6 2010, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892934


> Good morning everyone! I am sorry I have been out of pocket so to speak for the last couple of days. I just had to catch my breath and get myself pulled together so to speak. Today is a new day and I now have on my suit of armor and I am ready to fight Sassy's battle. If her ultrasound shows a tumor on one of her adrenal glands, then we will have a surgical consult to see if surgery is an option. If the tumor is pituitary, then that isn't operable but can be controlled with meds and a close watch on her blood. Most Cushings cases are pituitary dependent and treated with meds. My vet uses the Trilostane which I can give Sassy either in pill form or I can have it compounded specifically for her dosage.
> 
> I know a lot of people think Cushings is only in older dogs. The reason so many older dogs are diagnoised is because owners pass off the symptoms of normal ageing. Sassy just turned seven and I have been questioning her symptoms for about a year, but her blood tests were showing her health as normal. Last summer Sassy had excessive panting. Because she was in full coat and had been for so long we thought maybe she was just hot because we live in Florida. Her weight kept creeping up little by little even though she only gets 1/2 cup of kibbles per day. I carefully measure her food and she is ravenous all the time. Some may remember I used to free feed her and she hardly touched her food some days. Well now she sticks her face in her bowl and doesn't come up for air until her bowl is empty. Her hair wasn't thinning but the texture was changing. This is one thing that prompted me to finally cut her gorgeous coat. It was just so thick I couldn't manage it any longer. I think it was just maybe getting dryer and it seemed thicker. Well now her coat is thinning a little but trust me, she still has a lot of hair. She had a small staph type of scab thingy on her muzzle a couple of months ago. Well skin issues are also a symptom of Cushings. The one symptom that Sassy doesn't have is excessive water consumption which in turn makes frequent urination. But, since Cushings doesn't read the books and doesn't have to exhibit each and every symptom, these little "out of character for Sassy" symptoms caused me to question her inner health. Our vet is so wonderful and truly listens. After all, I am with Sassy all the time and I know when she isn't acting "Sassy". Oh and another sympton....lethargy. My little couch potato doesn't make each and every step I make some days. Ummmm, hello.....how long has it been since any one of us has been to the bathroom alone?
> 
> ...


Yeah baby!! This is the Pat we know and love. 
I'm sending you this song because Jordan sings: better go and get your armor, get your armor...
xoxoxoxooxoxoxox

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suPlYwJ3YvM


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

only a mommy knows when things don't seem right, I'm so glad you made her appointment early. Sassy is going to do fine, she has a mommy who loves her :wub: I'll be praying for Beautiful Sassy :wub: :wub: and you :hugging:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Pat, I am so sorry to hear this. But I'm glad you now have a diagnosis and she can begin treatment. I know she's going to receive the best care possible. Sweet Sassy will continue to be in my prayers through this.

Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Pat, just now got on SM, you know how much me 'n Tanner 'n Frankie will be thinking about you & Sassy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks again everyone.........I am now looking forward to hearing from our vet's office to see when Sassy's ultrasound will be. Once that is done we can get Sassy's treatments started. I know they will shave her little pink belly for the ultrasound, but even that doesn't matter to me if it can help Dr. B. make decisions that will help my baby girl feel better. Hugs to all of our friends who are thinking of us.

~Pat & Sassy


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Keeping Sassy in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear Sassy has Cushings, it's good that she got diagnosed early. Will keep her in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear Sassy has Cushings, it's good that she got diagnosed early. Will keep her in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I am sorry to hear this Pat. Definitely praying for Sassy. What a cutie she is!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I just saw this thread!

Pat, your positive attitude inspires me. I'm glad you caught it early and please keep updating us on SM about Miss Sassy!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sassy. :grouphug: to you both.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

At least now that you know what is going on, you can work on getting Sassy better...prayers and hugs to you and Sassy :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Pat, I'm so glad you are an aware and loving mommie to Sassy and had her checked out so early on. I'm sure her life will be long and happy because of you. Cushings can be dealt with and with early and the right treatment Sassy will be fine.
Hugs to you both! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Awww, Pat, I know this must have hit you like a ton of bricks but sounds like you have recovered and are ready to battle the problem!! You go girl! I am just so glad that Sassy has such a great mom that didn't let symptoms/changes slide and took quick action to find out what was going on. I am so sorry that she has cushings but so glad that it is treatable! I will keep both you and Sassy in my prayers that she deals well with the meds that she may have to take! (hugs and pats to Sassy.......eight paws up from my pack to Sassy)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pat, your initial reaction is very normal... it's quite overwhelming to get such a dx. Howeve,r having read your follow-up post I'm so happy to see you have your 'fightin'-hat' on now and this mindset will be what gets Sassy the help she needs. I know you'd move mountains to be sure she got the best of care, so I never doubted for a second you'd not be able to cope and do whatever is needed. 
I think we all just need that time to 'absorb' !
Know your precious Sassy will continue to be in my prayers ...and you too!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Mar 7 2010, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893273


> Thanks again everyone.........I am now looking forward to hearing from our vet's office to see when Sassy's ultrasound will be. Once that is done we can get Sassy's treatments started. I know they will shave her little pink belly for the ultrasound, but even that doesn't matter to me if it can help Dr. B. make decisions that will help my baby girl feel better. Hugs to all of our friends who are thinking of us.
> 
> ~Pat & Sassy[/B]


No one will notice that cute little tummy is shaved except you when she's rolling over for one of those rubs they all love so much.  We'll keep your secret. :smootch:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Mar 8 2010, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893492


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Mar 7 2010, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893273





> Thanks again everyone.........I am now looking forward to hearing from our vet's office to see when Sassy's ultrasound will be. Once that is done we can get Sassy's treatments started. I know they will shave her little pink belly for the ultrasound, but even that doesn't matter to me if it can help Dr. B. make decisions that will help my baby girl feel better. Hugs to all of our friends who are thinking of us.
> 
> ~Pat & Sassy[/B]


No one will notice that cute little tummy is shaved except you when she's rolling over for one of those rubs they all love so much.  We'll keep your secret. :smootch:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well...I do want you to be prepared just in case no one has told you. But she will be shaved up on the sides too, right in front of her back legs, one side higher then the other. But fortunately Miss Sassy looks smashing in a dress and even likes wearing them, so no one will know.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. :grouphug: I'm sure your sweet Sassy baby will be fine. :heart:


----------

